# Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA



## Max (16/11/18)

Good Evening to our friendly vendors - so who’s hiding their Elevate RTA - come on now - share share alike

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/11/18)

Coming soon, soon, soon, soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (17/11/18)

Awesome - Silver/Stainless Steel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (5/12/18)

The serpents have landed  

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-elevate-rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/12/18)

*THE ELEVATE HAS ARRIVED!!!!*

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-elevate-rta-by-suck-my-mod-wotofo

Reactions: Like 2


----------

